

Show HN: Forward.io - owainlewis
http://forward.io
Web based email alternative for developers
======
bink-lynch
I like the idea; nice start. I would dial up the contrast a bit, it's a bit
tough on the eyes.

~~~
owainlewis
Thanks. It's still an early idea at this stage. Appreciate the feedback. Will
definitely look into the contrast issue you mentioned.

